# mac software



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have Office for Mac 2004 on my computer with a work license attached to it.  They gave me a disk with Office for Mac 2008 today to try.  Can anyone tell me if I need to uninstall Office 2004 before I install 2008?  
Or do I need to do anything else beside stick the cd in the dvd player?
Thanks
Paula


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You don't have to, but you may want to to save room. I think you'll end up with two unique versions otherwise. My memory is a little fuzzy, though.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

No, the beauty of a Mac is that you can run more than one version of software. I'm not sure, however, if this still applies to the Intel Macs. But on my TiBook I have several versions of the same software installed since I also run it in three different operating systems. (OS9, 10.3.9 and 10.5.x)


----------

